# Bugmotor auf Schlauchboot - Unterschiede Halterungen



## MöhneJung (29. Dezember 2019)

Hallo zusammen,

hat hier jemand einen Bugmotor an seinem Schlauchboot befestigt? Oder kann mir bezüglich der Halterung helfen?
Es gibt mittlerweile Motor-Halterungen fertig zu kaufen von zB Allroundmarin: https://www.mybait.de/allroundmarin-bugplattform-fuer-schlauchboote#gref
Darüberhinaus gibt es Motorhalterung für den Heckspiegel des Schlauchboots, z.B: https://www.schlauchboote-aussenbor...te-Heckspiegel-fuer-Schlauchboote-Motorhalter
Wenn ich die beiden Halterungen vergleiche sieht es für mich nach der gleichen Halterung einfach nur einmal gedreht aus?! Beim Heckspiegel steht dieser standardmäßig halt senkrecht und beim Bug waagerecht. Die  Halterung für den Bugmotor kostet allerdings 120 € und die für den Heckspiegel 19 €.

Ist es möglich einen Bugmotor auf eine senkrechte Fläche zu montieren? So dass er nicht mehr nach vorne gekippt werden muss? Dass das nicht so komfortabel ist wie waagerecht mit ablassen ist mir bewußt. Es geht mir nur darum ob es möglich ist.

Schon mal Danke im Voraus.


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 150887 (31. Dezember 2019)

Moin,

Zu den Halterungen  kann ich dir diese empfehlenicht,  die von AWN für Beiboote in Edelstahl angeboten werden.

Die einfache, lacklettern hatte ich auch schon für das Belly gedacht, aber ich traue dem nicht bei Salzwasserkontakt.

Die andre aus Edelstahl wäre mir zu teuer und bei AWN erwarte ich eine brauchbare Qualitätssicherung.

Die Halterungen werden immer so angebracht, das der Spiegel senkrecht steht, bei allen hier gezeigten Halterungen.


----------

